# No estoy seguro si me apasiona la electronica



## LoTrOx (Nov 28, 2011)

lo que pasa es que ingrese a este carrera en peru, aveces me da gana de cambiarme pero es todo una lata aqui para hacerlo..
ya que necesito regresar a la academia, prepararme para un examen, e ingresar, y la otra carrera que me gustaria (ing. economica), esta en la universidad mas dificil del Peru, y me tardaria como minimo un año de preparacion (ya tengo 18)...

y parece que (aunque suene mal) no me queda otra que quedarme en electronica, hasta 1 mes antes de ingresar a la carrera no sabia de la existencia de la carrera, ahora estoy en ella, y me llego a gustar un poco...

lo de armar circuiatos, el de entender la composicion y estructura de los aparatos que uso diariamnete, el "como funciona" es muy gratificante saberlo, el diseñar cosas que me haran la vida mas facil no solo a mi sino a otras personas y todo eso..

solo que aveces me desapasiono, y me aburro... y me da ganas de cambiarme de carrera ,etc
pero aveces me doy cuenta de lo que me tomaria, y termino callando mis pensamientos...

estoy seguro (como he leido mucho por aca), que ustedes ya sabian de esa carrera desde niño ,y ya lo tenian planeado desde años antes!!,no como yo, casi un mes antes de ya entrar a la carrera sin saber nada de ella
y eso me hace sentir mal, de que quizas me quede como un mediocre, ya que si uno hace lo que le gusta, se supera MUUUCHO, pero si uno hace las cosas aveces de mala gana y creyendo que quizas ese no es su lugar, quizas pierdo tiempo , motivacion y no logre ser un buen ing. electronico.

les ha pasado algo parecido??

saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

ay dias que no quiero ser mas ''su majestad'' es mucho trabajo


----------



## DSP (Dic 7, 2011)

En principio, no te apasiona... Como te puedes "desapasionar" ? No creo que se pueda tan facilmente. Cuando tienes pasion por algo estas seguro de ello. Pues yo cambié mucho de metas mientras fuí estudiante. Primero me interesaba la mecanica, automatizaciones y todo eso, despues la programación y por ultimo elegí electronica, aunque en este caso todas se relacionan bastante y las ejerzo todas en mayor o menor medida. Ahora bien, si no has podido olvidarte de la economia es porque quizas esa si te apasiona...


----------

